# Have you ever been sued for a slip and fall



## TBone303 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm just wondering if it is a real common thing or not. All my contracts have a 1" trigger but we remove everything from a trace up just to fight off the lawsuit when they come.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

make sure you have gl insurance and commercial auto. have a lawyer look over your contract. make sure you do everything within the guidlines of your contract and dont worry about it. accidents happen but if youre prepared you will survive. also i would reccomend being incorporated or an llc.


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Have we ever? Only at least once per winter! We have had our contracts reviewed by our attorney, as yako says, and it;s a good idea to do.
Our contract attempts to put al the liability on the property owner,a nd absolve us from any responsibility. Half of the time it gets crossed out, tbut the other half it gets through.
The other thing that we do is require our subcontractors to cover us and the property they work on by naming us as additional insured. We generally assign our subs to a single property or group of them, and they do the job 100%


----------

